# .410 TSS and turkeys



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just a quick note about .410's and TSS ammo. I just returned from a hunt in Washington state where we killed 4 turkeys with my little Winchester 42 using Federal TSS ammo. I shot a tom and a hen, and my 2 brothers each shot birds...a jake and a hen. In all cases the birds went right down. The longest shot was just under 40 yards, the other shots ranged from 20-30 yards.
Bottom line...Yes, a .410 loaded with TSS shot kills turkeys quite dead!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy crap BP you actually used high density shot

Well done! Looking forward to taking my first 410 birds here over the next couple months. Got some loaded up, now I just need to pattern them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Never to old to learn.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on a great hunt BP.

And welcome to the .410 turkey club! :O--O:



BPturkeys said:


> Bottom line...Yes, a .410 loaded with TSS shot kills turkeys quite dead!


Indeed.

I often recall the day back on Labor Day weekend in 2008 when I discovered that my .410 loaded with 3/4 oz of #9 TSS performed better than my 12 ga loaded with 1-7/8 oz load of lead #4s.... quite an epiphany to walk up to the target and realize what was going on...


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

And welcome to the TSS high density tungsten shot club. Are you shooting the federal factory TSS load?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

OK- My daughter has a Fall tag and shoots a 20 ga. So you guys are saying the TSS are worth the $30 for 5 shells? I'm willing to try. Do they give a denser pattern? Hit harder than lead? 

If there was a good ammo option in 28 ga I'd have her using 28.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Packout said:


> OK- My daughter has a Fall tag and shoots a 20 ga. So you guys are saying the TSS are worth the $30 for 5 shells? I'm willing to try. Do they give a denser pattern? Hit harder than lead?
> 
> If there was a good ammo option in 28 ga I'd have her using 28.


Federal makes a TSS shell for the 28ga. And yes, TSS has significantly more pellets in the patterns, penetrates further than lead, and holds together much tighter than lead. Due to these features, you can use 28ga and .410 and get the same or better performance as a 3.5" 12ga lead load without the recoil. This last spring, we shot 1 1/2oz TSS load out of the 28ga. It performed outstanding and I will never tote a 12ga in the turkey woods again.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Toasty- where did you find them for a 28ga? I looked at Cabela's, Sportsmans, Rogers, Midway, and the Federal site. None list it as an option.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> And welcome to the TSS high density tungsten shot club. Are you shooting the federal factory TSS load?


Yes, Federal TSS ammo. Is the stuff worth $6 a shoot?...I wouldn't attempt using a .410 with normal lead shot so I guess if you want to use your .410 just step up and pay the price. I think .28's are about in the same boat. 20's ?... I've seen many many a turkey laid low with standard lead loads.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Packout said:


> Toasty- where did you find them for a 28ga? I looked at Cabela's, Sportsmans, Rogers, Midway, and the Federal site. None list it as an option.


I reload my own. I remember seeing 28ga listed on loads federal produces for TSS. Not sure who would have them in stock or even if they have produced them yet. Now that I looked at their website, they don't even list them. Maybe they changed their mind. Go with the #9s if you go 20ga.


----------

